# 99 Mid Size Jigmaster



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Can anyone give me more information about this reel? Line capacity, what it would be used for and so on? Is it larger than the 501/506 jigmaster?

Thanks in advance for the :help: !


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hey Oscar,

Read this on a New Zealand surf site last August. Unfortunately, site is no longer active but I'd saved a print-out ... Reel Zone reviews by Mark Thomann. 

"... the '99' sized reels really excel for 25# ... A '99' size reel is midway in size between a Penn 501 and a 500. The Penn 545 GS, Daiwa SLX-40HV, Newell 332, Pro Gear 545, and of course Accurate, Newell and Tiburon '99' conversions of 500/501 (505/506 too) Jigmasters are all good 25# reels."

I know a 500 is "rated" at 350 yards of 20# and will hold more, don't know about the 501. Hope that helps ya, bro.

Bob

p.s. I made this post on another board in reply to F.A.T. after he acquired a '99'. If you pm him, you can probably get some better detail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Pelican!


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Oscar, im researching these as we speak.
I am new to the smaller line of penn reels but i like em so far.
I realy havent had time to fish this 99 but it feels like a good reel with a great drag.
the "99" i got off ebay, wich is just a narrow 500, it has a big 500 on the sideplate that fits right on my regular 500.
WHat is a 501, what is a 146L, what is a JIG,jr .
That 146L went for 110.00!!!!!!!!!
It holds a good bit of 20lb, LOL!!!!!!!!! i didnt pay attention to how much went on but it casts great, may need to mag it.
I am useing them for reds and drum this year.
SEE YA!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

501 and 506HS are a narrow 500 ot 505HS. I do not know about the others.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

has anyone ever installed the 5:1 newell gears in thier 500??

i just got mine last night and was trying to find out how much material i need to clearance to make them work


Justin


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

F.A.T. said:


> Oscar, im researching these as we speak.
> I am new to the smaller line of penn reels but i like em so far.
> I realy havent had time to fish this 99 but it feels like a good reel with a great drag.
> the "99" i got off ebay, wich is just a narrow 500, it has a big 500 on the sideplate that fits right on my regular 500.
> ...


F.A.T.,
Jigmaster Jr is just another name for the 501 ... the 146L is a narrow Squidder (140), "L" is for Aluminum spool ... i.e. Squidder Jr or Baby Squidder.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

There were at least 3 models of the Squidder. The 140 is the wide one and the 146 was the narrow one. The 145 was the mid size. All three reels have the same diameter side plates and only varied in width and of course markings. 
The narrow spool Squidder is the same width as the narrow spool Jigmaster. The wide spool versions of these reels are the same width also. If I remember correctly, the mid size Squidders and Jigmasters were also the same width.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*99 info as well as other great info....*

Here is a link that I was given several years back which has since been discontinued. However thanks to archiving, it can still be accessed. It carries a LOT of great info and if you can or think you ever might be able to use it, save it for later.

The Reel Zone - The Vault

Hope this help out some.

LAter,
SR


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey Oscar*

Here is a pic of the three together,,, 505HS,,,, Silver Beach,,,,506HS
Now the Silver Beach is an old model and will NOT interchange side plates.
The screw holes are different. SIlver Beach has bars where 505 has the wide space bars.
I have been told the Silver Beach and the 99 are the same reel.
Mine may differ because of age.
Anyway,,, you can see the difference in width.
Hope this helps


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Lou, is the Silver Beach, the 145 Squidder, and the GS545 all the same width spool? I know there is some difference in diameter between the Squidder and the other two.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey GD*

Can't answer that ,,,,, don't have either one.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Well mine is a 500 newell conversion,syas 500 on the plate.
I saw a 146L go for $110.00 last week.!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys,



I have the 506Hs but thought it did not have enough line. I was wrong. Fished it this weekend and it casts like a dream. Especially with the accurate frame that is on it. I even caught several fish on it. It was nice!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 506Hs but thought it did not have enough line. I was wrong. Fished it this weekend and it casts like a dream. Especially with the accurate frame that is on it. I even caught several fish on it. It was nice!


Oscar, how much, of what kind of line do you have on your 506HS?
I'm putting one together using parts from my 146 Squidder and a 505HS, along with a spool I just bought on Ebay. I plan to load it with 300 yds of 50# PP and a topshot of 30# mono. I've also found the parts to put my 146 back together, as soon as I get back down to Galvatraz to pick them up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

GD- I was told that the 506 has the same capacity as the 535GS which can hold 400yards of 15#. I have 20 yards of 50# top shot and the rest is filled with 40# Backcountry Ande. The Backcountry seems to be thinner that most lines and hold up very well. I cast it as far as I can and it still has about 2/3 spool. Plenty of line for me. I might just fill her up with 30# BC.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

What about the 100 series. whats in comparison to the 146/99 ???
Thanks


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

*CLASSIC Penn #99 Reels*

Oscar, the Penn #99 was among the lot of mid-sized reels Penn discontinued many years ago - why I don't know; but we lost the brilliant 145 Squidder, #66 Super Long Beach and a few other "Ideal Width" Penn reels at the same time. The #99 had a single screw take-apart feature so you could swap spools quickly and easily. It came with two spools - a plastic spool for casting and a chromed brass spool for bottom fishing, etc. The strong reel stand used three screws like Senators instead of just two screws like Jigmasters and other light duty Penn reels. Later on, Penn used the Silver Beach #30-99 reel stands in their early light line International Lever Drag reels - like the 20 or the 12 - can't recall exactly if they used the same stand or not...

Penn caption said, _"Combination surf, boat and trolling reel, equipped with one plastic and one metal spool. Penn Model 99 is an ideal all-round reel for casting, trolling and deep-sea fishing. With Thumb Screw Take-Apart._

Gears were 3:1 ratio - 22-1/2oz weight, 3-1/16" plate diamter and that special "Ideal Width" 2-1/8" wide spool. I say special, 'cos for the vast majority of anglers, it's the easiest width that's easy to level the line back on the spool on the retrieve. Penn said the #99 held 250 yards of 36lb Dacron on the metal spool and 200 yards of 36lb Nylon Squidding line on the plastic spool.

When the Jigmasters came out with faster 4:1 gears, a lotta' guys saw the similarity right away and wanted a #99 width Jigmaster. Carl Newell responded by making his lightweight alloy spools so they would fit a Jigmaster with #66 reel stands and cross bars to 'shrink' a full size (2-7/16" wide) Jigmaster to the slightly smaller #99 "Ideal Width". The early plastic spools on Jigmasters were listed as having the same capacity of 36lb Nylon line - 200 yards or 350x20lb mono. Newell's alloy spools held more line than the Penn full width Jigmaster plastic spools and cast well. Some of the guys liked to dress up their Jigmasters to look like Silver Beach reels by swapping a left sideplate off a #259 reel 'cos it had the chromed trim ring like a #99.

You can make your own custom #99 Jigmaster very easily - and it will be hard to tell from original. Just get a #99 Jigmaster 500L spool from Accurate and install the old #66 reel stand and cross bars like the guys did years ago. IF you like the solid chromed brass bars, and want to use those instead, you can trim one end and drill & tap the screw holes to fit. I have one like that, and at first glance - it looks like a regular Jigmaster - 'til you start to use it and can appreciate that special width that's missing in the other Jigmaster reel models. You can also get #99 width spools to fit a Jigmaster 505HS, but they're not interchangable with the other Jigmaster reels. Shrink the 505 like you did the 500L with narrower stand and spacer bars.

EASY PEASY!


----------

